# Fastest, most accurate .22



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I just got a ruger .22 and I shot a box of 100 CCI mini-mags when i was out last. They cycled good and fine, and were accurate but im looking for a really fast round that will cycle in my Ruger .22 for a bit more range and less drop.

Thanks for the input, Tiger


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

Is this a Ruger 77/22 or 10/22?
The reason i am asking is bolt actions can be quite more accurate than autoloaders.
If it is a 10/22 the remington hornets are pretty good and the CCI stingers are not bad, just not very accurate.
CCI also makes .22LR shotshells wich are interesting.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

texasguy, Im gonna reccomend a site for you called rimfirecentral.com. It seems that you've picked up a .22 recently and the people there can answer all of your .22 questions. I've learned a lot from that site.

Tiger


----------

